# Prep for starting an engine after long time not running



## Indiana Red (Aug 31, 2001)

'79 Scirocco with a 16V conversion. I drove it across town when I moved a few years ago but haven't starte it in over 2 years now.
What should I do before I charge up the battery and fire it up? Pull the plugs, squirt some 30x in there and hand crank it a few times?
It is/was a good running motor and other than the long "rest" shouldn't have anything wrong with it?>


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well if you arent going to remove the valve cover then just disconnect fuel and spark and crank it over with a good charged battery so as to get the oil pressure up. the gas however is going to be sh*t... maybe drain it and get some fresh fuel


----------



## jimbbski (Jun 3, 2007)

Adding some oil to each cylinder via the spark plug hole as mentioned is good and cranking the engine with the fuel pump disconnected is too. To build up oil pressure.
The biggest issue will be the fuel in the lines and tank. Is there rust in the tank? Get a new fuel filter and change it after you have the engine running for a while.
And then get another one just in case!


----------

